# Recomendations: Good english speaking accountant in Athens



## symbiosis (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi All

I need to find a good English speaking accountant (mostly to file my yearly tax return) if anyone has any recomendations please. By good I mean thorough and not too expensive of course


Thanks


----------



## SpirosI (May 18, 2016)

symbiosis said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need to find a good English speaking accountant (mostly to file my yearly tax return) if anyone has any recomendations please. By good I mean thorough and not too expensive of course
> 
> ...


You can see the greekaccountant.gr . They may help.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

symbiosis said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need to find a good English speaking accountant (mostly to file my yearly tax return) if anyone has any recomendations please. By good I mean thorough and not too expensive of course
> 
> ...


Hi,if you havnt found one yet we can help you,our accountant is in our road in Egaleo,mother and daughter team,daughter speaks English and we can go in there with you if you like in case you want extra help,we are very near to Egaleo metro,we have used them for years.


----------

